# Preventing overuse injuries



## kungfupanda (15 Aug 2016)

On the cf Web site it says that 100% of our benefits are covered. Is there a yearly limit on physio, chiropractic, ect..?

The care is from cf providers from my understanding. Does that cover a lot of the preventative maintenence needed to prevent overuse injuries? Example being long ruck March and feel a tightness in the posterior chain of your leg and get it worked on in the evening to stop it translating into knee pain or injury the next day. 

I ask cause a lot of the topics are after the fact injury rehab on here and I havent found a lot on preventative.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Aug 2016)

CF Health Services Centers (Base Hospitals) aren't usually open for treatment 24/7.  What would be more normal would be do a ruck march, realize you've injured yourself and then report to the Base Hospital for Sick Parade the following day.

As for the preventative stuff...hopefully someone from our Medical branch can answer that.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2016)

'Sport injuries' are not uncommon.  The CF does give its members the most rudimentary of training, even if it is not called that, when it conducts its PT, BFT, etc. --  Stretching exercises are done before and after these training periods.  Most CF members will have a good idea how to prepare for and after these training events.

For training events like the BFT, there are almost always medics, or an experienced person, available to check for injuries; especially foot problems.  

There are procedures in place to deal with serious injuries and 'after hour' access to civilian hospitals.  As for 'after hour' visits to chiropractor or physio, you are likely not to find any leeway in the regs for those visits, unless your medical staff have booked such visits for you.  CF Medical staff can and may refer you to Specialists outside the military, if necessary.


----------



## kungfupanda (17 Aug 2016)

The benefits cover massage therapy,  chiro/acupuncture? Or only if it's prescribed by a cf doctor?  
Some times I get tightness in my hip from too much kicking that stretching and lacrosse ball can't work away as well as a session of Shockwave therapy/grastone. I would need to take a full day off it get looked at and approved for going for that type of appointment? It's not a catastrophic injury, just fine tuning to be able to push a better pace.  Just added that for context to what I'm asking. 

The cf isn't like police or fire in that you can hope on truck for a ride along and get all the small info they don't touch in detail on the website. Thanks for your patience and  continued insight!


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2016)

You get basic treatment, that's it. Anything out of the ordinary or new, prepare to have it denied. I had a good friend denied stem cell treatment for his knee, that was highly recommended by his orthopaedic surgeon because it was "new and expensive", but would have sorted him out in weeks instead of 8-10 months. Massage therapy is also not covered at all unless you're treated through VAC.


----------



## mariomike (17 Aug 2016)

kungfupanda said:
			
		

> The cf isn't like police or fire in that you can hope on truck for a ride along



Can anyone go for an Observer Ride-Out?

Where I used to work, Ride-Outs were limited to "Media or Politicians – with approval of the Chief or designate
 Allied Emergency Services (Police, Fire, other Emergency Services personnel)
 Health-related personnel (physicians, nurses, midwives, respiratory therapists)
 Students enrolled in a College for Paramedicine, Medvents."

I expect Police and Fire would also have Observer guidelines? Or can any wanna be just hop on?



			
				kungfupanda said:
			
		

> get all the small info they don't touch in detail on the website.



1,355,291 posts on here you can read.


----------



## kungfupanda (17 Aug 2016)

From my experience depending on the department  (calgary/area) for fire anyone can go on a ride along. As long as they sign the waiver and stay hands off on calls. Being that fire recruitment can be a long road, offering ride along to applicants helps guys come into interviews and the job with a bit more of a grasp of what to expect and what's to be expected.
As for police I've never done a ride along; from what I've heard they prefer people to have done a few ride alongs prior to the interview. I've never gone through the police recruitment so that could just be rumours and hearsay. 

That is unfortunate about the massage therapy, do they offer a sunlife or green shield plan on the side?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Aug 2016)

Not that you, as a serving member, can take advantage of AFAIK.  Your dependents will be able to benefit from the PSHCP though (for Reg Force, at least).


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Aug 2016)

kungfupanda said:
			
		

> That is unfortunate about the massage therapy, do they offer a sunlife or green shield plan on the side?



As EITS mentioned: http://www.pshcp.ca/

They do cover massage, but its for dependents.


----------



## kungfupanda (17 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the replies! 

In that case you guys might benefit from this information; 

Dr.Kelly Starrett  www.mobilitywod.com
or on YouTube mobilitywod
Book: Becoming a supple leapord.

He deals a lot with movement patterns and dealing with the minor issues before they become injuries. It has helped a number of older athletes I know get over injuries and get back into sports instead of writing themselves off due to injury.

I know two ears and one mouth, that's my one bit of  2 cents.


----------



## CombatMacguyver (18 Aug 2016)

kungfupanda said:
			
		

> On the cf Web site it says that 100% of our benefits are covered. Is there a yearly limit on physio, chiropractic, ect..?
> 
> The care is from cf providers from my understanding. Does that cover a lot of the preventative maintenence needed to prevent overuse injuries? Example being long ruck March and feel a tightness in the posterior chain of your leg and get it worked on in the evening to stop it translating into knee pain or injury the next day.
> 
> I ask cause a lot of the topics are after the fact injury rehab on here and I havent found a lot on preventative.



100% covered means basic medical and pharma.  Basically OHIP/AHIP/RAMQ what-have-you plus a free drug plan.  On-base physio is covered (results may vary base to base), off base physio isn't uncommon but you need a referral from base.  Chiro is very rarely covered and if it is it'll be only 10 visits then you're done.  And again, you can't self-refer.

Honestly... you can't do anything unless its approved by a Medical Officer and even then you'll be limited.

I'll admit free pharma is a good benefit as some drugs are ludicrously expensive but honestly, I get tired of people telling me how fantastic our benefits are.  They really aren't.  Take braces for example.  For my kids?  Big portion is covered.  For me?  Nothing unless I've got a tooth growing through one of my lips _a la_ Lisa Simpson in that one episode.

You're basically just getting your provincial coverage except its provided by the military instead of the healthcare system (and yes, you will still pay your taxes for healthcare  >)


----------

